
State of Startups - Dowwie
http://stateofstartups.firstround.com/2016
======
pedalpete
I know this is created by a VC firm, but strange that they equate starting a
company to requiring to raise money.

"Though the majority of founders say we’re in a bubble, 9 out of 10 founders
believe that it’s a good time to be starting a company."

If you're not looking to raise, it doesn't matter if there is a bubble or not.
Or am I missing something?

